# Sonar unit or transducer, or both?



## The_Roofing_Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

what is the most affective model of sonar unit and or transducer combination for best results of reading fish while boat is up to planing speed?


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I have Garmin but if set up right anyone should read depth at speed. The most important thing is transducer set up.


----------

